

Get notified about every Hacker News submission (OSX) - tartle
http://www.azac.pl/hn/

======
TheRealGL
Nice one!

Are you posting the source anywhere?

~~~
tartle
not before I clean up the code a bit - just hacked that together, and variable
names are still in Polish :)

it's really basic anyway: html parser + NSUserNotification +
NSSpeechSynthesizer, I think it's 5 mins to replicate for anyone acquainted
with XCode (I'm not using it on a daily basis, so it took an hour or so)

